

Ask HN: What's the future of front-end development? - at-fates-hands

I&#x27;m curious to know what people think since front-end development is all over the map lately.<p>You have CSS3 which is handling a lot of design work (gradients, embedded type, drop shadows) and now you have server sided JS frameworks that has always been the back-end, database realm.<p>I really have no idea as a front-end developer what technologies I&#x27;ll be working with or what my role will entail in even a few years, let alone 5. I&#x27;m wondering where people think we&#x27;re headed.
======
bikamonki
I believe Single Page Apps (SPA) built with a front-end 'modern' stack (MV*
framework + DOM manipulation library + templating engine + theme) that connect
to REST APIs. These APIs will be PAAS (think Firebase) and in some cases Local
Storage (no back-end) wih some sort of synch. In a few cases it will make
sense to program your own backend. Moreover, as browsers become more OS (say
Chromebooks) on both desktop and mobile, the non-sense mobile native
programming (care to maintain 4-5 code bases of the same app, anyone?) will be
replaced by the one SPA that is programmed for the desktop, something that we
devs will be eternally greatful for :)

